# Problem transferring full version of show



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I am running v2.83 of TiVo Desktop Pro. I use it to copy programs from my DVR, and use the 7 or 8 TB of storage I have on my computer as a place to keep programs, as opposed to the drive on the TiVo itself (which is much smaller).

I transfer things back and forth all the time. However, I've had issues transferring the Opening & Closing Ceremonies from the Olympics. I try, and they transfer, but they never seem to finish.

I've tried multiple times with the closing ceremonies, and it stops during the moment when the cauldron is lowered. It never finishes out. I can't figure out why.

Is it merely the length? I wouldn't think so, because I've transferred MLB games that are as long as 4.5 hours. I'm at a loss to explain why neither of these transfer properly, when other things do.

Suggestions?

P.S. My TiVo Premiere is hardwired into my router, but the desktop computer where I'm backing up to is wireless. This hasn't been a problem before.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

View the video on the Tivo where it stopped transferring and there must be some kind of glitch at that point. You can view past that point and pause it. Using the latest KMTTG, you can then transfer from paused point, using an option in the menu, I think its called "resume" checkbox.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> View the video on the Tivo where it stopped transferring and there must be some kind of glitch at that point. You can view past that point and pause it. Using the latest KMTTG, you can then transfer from paused point, using an option in the menu, I think its called "resume" checkbox.


There's no visible issue at that point in the show on my TiVo.

Also, no idea what KMTTG is. I'm just using the regular TiVo Desktop software.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> ........Also, no idea what KMTTG is. I'm just using the regular TiVo Desktop software.


LOL Just take a look around.  The kmttg thread is the largest one on this forum and is rarely off the first page. At the moment I first viewed this thread the kmttg thread was just 7 entries down from your post. I think ThAbtO was suggesting you should consider using kmttg to address your issue


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

IMO, TDP is old school.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> IMO, TDP is old school.


Maybe, but I've been using it for years in copying shows without a problem. This was the first.

Saying "use different software" really isn't any help.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Toggle Fast Transfers setting to be opposite of what you have currently and try download again.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Toggle Fast Transfers setting to be opposite of what you have currently and try download again.


I had it set to "on". I turned it off, and tried again. Crapped out in the same position. I might try transferring it to my second TiVo, and then try transferring from there. See if it makes any difference. There's nothing at that spot on the show - I've looked.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> I had it set to "on". I turned it off, and tried again. Crapped out in the same position. I might try transferring it to my second TiVo, and then try transferring from there. See if it makes any difference. There's nothing at that spot on the show - I've looked.


Just becasue you don't see a glitch in the displayed video does not mean there is no glitch in the data.

TDT is such a lousy pile of crap I would be tempted to say it is a problem with TDT, but in fairness in this case I doubt it. If you can get the video to transfer from one TiVo to another then you might be able to transfer from the 2nd Tivo to your PC, but I wouldn't hold my breath. When encountering an issue of the sort you mention, better than 75% of the time the only recoruse was to transfer via tserver, but if your TiVo is unmodified, then that is not an option for you. You could try transferring via your favorite web browser, but franlky if TDT is failing, then I suspect it won't successfully transfer via your browser, either. It certainly won't hurt to try.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> I had it set to "on". I turned it off, and tried again. Crapped out in the same position. I might try transferring it to my second TiVo, and then try transferring from there. See if it makes any difference. There's nothing at that spot on the show - I've looked.


Since you already have most of the program on your computer, use the 'transfer from paused point' feature to the 2nd Tivo.
Pause the program just after the transfer stopping point on the 1st Tivo.
Transfer from paused point to the 2nd Tivo and then from 2nd Tivo to computer.
Use editing software on the computer to stitch the two back together.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I transferred it from my primary TiVo to my bedroom TiVo. That worked fine. No problem.

However, when I went to transfer it to my computer from the bedroom TiVo.. Same problem. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> I transferred it from my primary TiVo to my bedroom TiVo. That worked fine. No problem.
> 
> However, when I went to transfer it to my computer from the bedroom TiVo.. Same problem. Sigh. Oh well.


What about from your Bedroom Tivo to PC?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

That is exactly what he said.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> I transferred it from my primary TiVo to my bedroom TiVo. That worked fine. No problem.
> 
> However, when I went to transfer it to my computer from the bedroom TiVo.. Same problem. Sigh. Oh well.


Did you try using a browser for the transfer? I find it unlikely it will work, but there's always a slim chance, and it won't hurt to try.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

lrhorer said:


> Did you try using a browser for the transfer? I find it unlikely it will work, but there's always a slim chance, and it won't hurt to try.


How do I do that? Is that standard equipment or is that something I have to modify my TiVo to do?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> How do I do that? Is that standard equipment or is that something I have to modify my TiVo to do?


Https:// --YourTiVoIP-- /Nowplaying/index.html 
User: tivo
PW: your MAK


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Https:// --YourTiVoIP-- /Nowplaying/index.html
> User: tivo
> PW: your MAK


I didn't know they could do that. I just tried it on both my TiVo boxes, both of them said "Resource Not Found".


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> I didn't know they could do that. I just tried it on both my TiVo boxes, both of them said "Resource Not Found".


Did you replace "YourTiVoIP" with your Tivo's IP address?

ie: Https: //192.168.1.110/nowplaying/index.html


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Of course. I'm not THAT stupid.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> Of course. I'm not THAT stupid.


Hey, I'm just trying to help figure out what happened for you to get "Resource Not Found!", not being a wise-but.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> I didn't know they could do that. I just tried it on both my TiVo boxes, both of them said "Resource Not Found".


Then you are typing something wrong. It is the same interface and protocol used by TDT, kmttg, Galleon, pyTivo... you name it. It's just Secure HTML. The "/nowplaying/index.html" portion of the string is not required: it is the default. Just "https://<ip of TiVo>" is fine.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> I didn't know they could do that. I just tried it on both my TiVo boxes, both of them said "Resource Not Found".


 You have to use *https* in the URL not http.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Did you replace "YourTiVoIP" with your Tivo's IP address?
> 
> ie: Https: //192.168.1.110/nowplaying/index.html


Um, there should not be a space after the colon.

https://192.168.1.110

should work.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to help figure out what happened for you to get "Resource Not Found!", not being a wise-but.


Sorry, in a bad mood today. I apologize.

I did use https.

If I go there with just the IP, I get the page that says welcome to TiVo so I know the IP is right. I cut-and-paste from the example above and it still didn't work.

Will try again see what happens.

Edit: Does the MAC have colons in it or not? Also, I assume this is whats meant by MAK? And, is it the MAC of the TiVo, or the computer/tablet I'm using to connect?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

moyekj said:


> You have to use *https* in the URL not http.


True. Using http://<IP of TiVo>/nowplaying/index.html will produce a "Not Found" response. Using http://<IP of TiVo> will get the "Congratulations" screen:


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Before you posted that screen capture, I did get that far. I am now being prompted for username and password but I can't get through that the password keeps rejecting any attempt I make.

See the edit in my last post.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> I did use https.


Apparently not.



Joe Siegler said:


> If I go there with just the IP, I get the page that says welcome to TiVo so I know the IP is right.


The only way to get that screen is to use http, not https, or to explicitly specify port 80 (which will probably give you an error, depending on your browser).



Joe Siegler said:


> Edit: Does the MAC have colons in it or not? Also, I assume this is whats meant by MAK? And, is it the MAC of the TiVo, or the computer/tablet I'm using to connect?


No, not the Media Access Control address of the TiVo (or any Ethernet port). Your Media Access Key, provided by TiVo when you set up your account.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Ah, ok. That would explain it (MAC/MAK). Will go look shortly.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Https:// --YourTiVoIP-- /Nowplaying/index.html
> User: tivo
> PW: your MAK





Joe Siegler said:


> Before you posted that screen capture, I did get that far. I am now being prompted for username and password but I can't get through that the password keeps rejecting any attempt I make.
> 
> See the edit in my last post.


MAK = Media Access Key

The username is 'tivo" not "Joe" or anything else.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> Before you posted that screen capture, I did get that far. I am now being prompted for username and password but I can't get through that the password keeps rejecting any attempt I make.
> 
> See the edit in my last post.


See ThAbTO's post above. "tivo" is the user ID. Your MAK is the MAK assigned when you set up your TiVo account and which you supplied to set up TDT.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Okay, Im in with that. I'll see if this makes any difference, thanks for the advice.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I wouldn't get my hopes up, but there is a slim chance it might work.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

lrhorer said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up, but there is a slim chance it might work.


Maybe so. I honestly never knew about this, so this is new to me. Hence this question that probably is old hat for you guys..

What's the difference between "Download MPEG-PS" and "Download MPEG-TS"?

Also, yes, I did incorrectly use HTTP instead of HTTPS before. That was my mistake. Thought I did.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> Maybe so. I honestly never knew about this, so this is new to me. Hence this question that probably is old hat for you guys..
> 
> What's the difference between "Download MPEG-PS" and "Download MPEG-TS"?
> 
> Also, yes, I did incorrectly use HTTP instead of HTTPS before. That was my mistake. Thought I did.


PS= Program stream
TS = Transport stream (Tivo Desktop refers to this as fast downloads/transfers)


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Tkx.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Try both. I submit it is the best chance of getting it to work. Since you report there being the option of both PS and TS transfers, it is evident you have a Premier class machine. That being the case, if the transfer doesn't work, you are pretty much hosed, unless you obtain a modified Series III class machine and can transfer the video to it. Having done so, you could try tserver or MFS_FTP. Even then, there would be no guarantee, however.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Using the latest KMTTG, you can then transfer from paused point, using an option in the file menu, I think its called "resume downloads" checkbox.





lrhorer said:


> Try both. I submit it is the best chance of getting it to work. Since you report there being the option of both PS and TS transfers, it is evident you have a Premier class machine. That being the case, if the transfer doesn't work, you are pretty much hosed, unless you obtain a modified Series III class machine and can transfer the video to it. Having done so, you could try tserver or MFS_FTP. Even then, there would be no guarantee, however.


I tried suggesting an alternative, but he wasn't interested in downloading another software (although its free) and using its advanced features (which TDP does not have).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> Tkx.


Another possible issue you could be encountering, timestamp error glitch, in which the video seemingly stopped but you have the full video, but the timestamp says different. This would not be visible.

If you have VideoReDo (not free), run QuickStream Fix. KMTTG has a feature called ProjectX which does the same thing.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> I tried suggesting an alternative, but he wasn't interested in downloading another software (although its free) and using its advanced features (which TDP does not have).


One can lead an equine to moisture, but even if the pool is superior to the mud pit the pony normally visits, it can be problematical inducing him to imbibe.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> If you have VideoReDo (not free), run QuickStream Fix.


Actually, it is free... for 14 days.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

lrhorer said:


> Try both. I submit it is the best chance of getting it to work. Since you report there being the option of both PS and TS transfers, it is evident you have a Premier class machine. That being the case, if the transfer doesn't work, you are pretty much hosed, unless you obtain a modified Series III class machine and can transfer the video to it. Having done so, you could try tserver or MFS_FTP. Even then, there would be no guarantee, however.


Finally got around to trying both. Neither worked. Show still craps out at the same point. Oddly enough the TiVos don't have a problem copying the show amongst themselves fine. But if I copy to my desktop, nope. Dies at the same point.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

OK, I downloaded kmttg and will try transferring it that way. See if it makes any difference.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> OK, I downloaded kmttg and will try transferring it that way. See if it makes any difference.


 Probably won't, but at least you can set pause point ahead of the glitch part and then use "Resume Downloads" mode to get download in 2 parts. Remember to rename the 1st file before doing the resume. Possible there could be multiple glitches though which is not unheard of.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Probably won't, but at least you can set pause point ahead of the glitch part and then use "Resume Downloads" mode to get download in 2 parts. Remember to rename the 1st file before doing the resume. Possible there could be multiple glitches though which is not unheard of.


It didn't. Sigh.


----------



## jbrown13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Joe, I'm having the same problem you are experiencing. It has now gotten to the point where it happens one of the shows in a nights worth of recording. Not always the same show and not always at the same point. Trying to re-transfer the shows creates a stoppage at the same point as the original stoppage. I've not been able to find a solution.

I have VideoReDo, but don't see a way to run quickstream fix on a file that still resides on the TiVo HDD.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Only workaround I know is to download the show in 2 or more parts and then use something like VRD to stitch them back together. (kmttg has a resume download option you can use to start a transfer from a pause point you can set a little beyond the glitch point).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, there is no rhyme or reason why some transfers don't complete entirely.
Working theory is a glitch in the video at the point that the transfered video stops.
If this is the case, there are solutions available if you have multiple Tivos, or use one of the Tivo Desktop alternatives.


----------



## jbrown13 (Jun 30, 2006)

If there is a "glitch" in the video it is not apparent to the naked eye. I tried kmttg and it stops transferring at the same point as TiVo desktop does. The ones that don't completely transfer play fine from the TiVo HDD and I just FF thru the ads with the remote. Seems like more trouble than it is worth to transfer in parts since it is possible that there could more than one "glitch" in that hour long show. It only happens with major network shows, never with shows or movies from cable networks. I'm thinking it's something the network or local affiliate is doing that is causing the issue. My latest "glitch" was with CBS's "Person of Interest" on Thursday, Nov 1, 2012, recorded from WMAZ TV in Macon, GA. Anybody else have a problem transferring this show from this affiliate?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Yeah, there is no rhyme or reason why some transfers don't complete entirely.
> Working theory is a glitch in the video at the point that the transfered video stops.


Oh, I can guarantee it, although of course not for every possible scenario. I don't have transfers fail very often, and sometimes there is some other cause, but when the secure html transfer fails repeatedly, I almost always (with only one or two exceptions) can transfer the video using TyTool - if it is on one of my S3 TiVos, of course. When I do, I have invariably been able to find some corrupted frames, perhaps only 1 or 2, right where the https transfer fails.



steve614 said:


> If this is the case, there are solutions available if you have multiple Tivos, or use one of the Tivo Desktop alternatives.


It's usually easier just to record the show again at a later time. Of course, if the show in question is only broadcast once, then it's a problem. There is one show on one of my TiVos, Arabesque, which cannot be fully transferred by any means (including TyTool) or even via MRV, but which plays just fine on the original TiVo. Unfortunately, it has not been shown again on any HD channel since it was recorded. It's one of my favorite movies, too.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

jbrown13 said:


> If there is a "glitch" in the video it is not apparent to the naked eye.


That is often the case. One or two corrupt frames may be quite un-noticeable in the show.



jbrown13 said:


> I tried kmttg and it stops transferring at the same point as TiVo desktop does.


That's not really surprising. They use precisely the same transfer mechanism. It is just secure html, and you can also transfer directly from any web browser.



jbrown13 said:


> Seems like more trouble than it is worth to transfer in parts since it is possible that there could more than one "glitch" in that hour long show.


That, too.



jbrown13 said:


> It only happens with major network shows, never with shows or movies from cable networks. I'm thinking it's something the network or local affiliate is doing that is causing the issue.


Hard to say, really.


----------

